# Custom Made Worlds (IMAGES)



## crabclaw (Jan 7, 2003)

Mapping & Cartography

Working on perfecting large scale high resolution maps. Presently I'm studying old RPG maps to mesh traditional styles with my own. Hope to publish some day or help with other RPG community mapping projects. Here is one sample:


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 7, 2003)

*Custom Made Worlds*

edited


----------



## myrdden (Jan 7, 2003)

These are great.  What's your secret?


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jan 7, 2003)

I would have to agree, the map up top is professional caliber. Better than most actually.

I would also like to know how you do it.


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 7, 2003)

*Custom Made Worlds (Images)*

Just sketches and a lotta hammering away with the standard tools in Photoshop 7


----------



## Conaill (Jan 7, 2003)

Nice work! One the first, large maps, it's a little hard to see the mountains right. That's because they're shaded as if the light sources is at the _bottom_ an perhaps slightly to the right. They would look MUCH better with the light source coming from the top of the map. Just turn your map around and have a look at the difference...

Our eyes and brain assume that "light" means "up". If you switch that around, it'll try to interpret mountains as valleys and vice versa. (For example, I'm having the hardest time seeing you "Andra Veldra Mountains" as anything but big hole sin the ground.  If you've ever looked at aerial photographs of the moon or Mars, you'd know how hard it is when the sun comes from the non-intuitive direction.


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 7, 2003)

*Custom Made Worlds (Images)*

You are so correct! I was getting the same illusion but never gathered it was because of the direction of the light source. I shall note and correct that on the next map -- it's one of those simple things I over looked -- i might be able to alleviate that somewhat by using directional lights in photoshop but will probably have to start from scratch. Thank you sir honestly!


----------



## JDragon (Jan 7, 2003)

First the top map is outstanding, and will get even better once the lighting issue mentioned above it corrected.

So how much would some thing like this cost?

Also would you be willing to do the Photoshop work (graphics)then pass it on and allow me to do my on labeling? (IE send me the digital file, vs a printed poster)

Iv'e tried many times to do something like this and had no luck, but know i can do the text work to my satisfaction.

Either post here, or Email me please  

JDragon000 at aol.com

Thanks

JDragon


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jan 8, 2003)

Absolutely awesome map!  If you could do something like that... with mountains, rivers, and foothills... but with a city texture overlay... like from an aerial or satellite photo, I'd be interested in your services.

Where in Florida r u?


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 8, 2003)

City overlays would be good. I have been searching the net for references and I think an arial view of what would be a city instead on the big black "dot" next to the city name (and even unharvested and harvested crop fields and maybe even road -- all depending on the overall scale) would look a 1000 times nicer. Lemme work out a new project -- it should be ready to be posted here in about two months -- so for now I'm going to try to focus on a new map. Thank you for the good tip! --- oh yea -- Tallahassee, FSU!


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 10, 2003)

*Custom Made Worlds (Images)*

Doing the Vertical rotation of the top map is coming along and looking much better thanks again Conaill


I should upload it in about a week


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 11, 2003)

*Custom Made Worlds (Images)*

Top map -- I'm starting it over from sratch -- some of the geographical features have no logic to them and the shading it more of a problem to fix than just rotating -- however this is a good thing becuase I am hell-bent of creating the most awesome map I possible can


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 15, 2003)

*Custom Made Worlds (Images)*







This is “Deepwuld.”

Tentative Abstract: There is a place, in the otherworldly dimensions, where the most damned in life fall. It is the Abysmal Plane. Deepwuld is a seceded province of the Abysmal Plane, free floating in the Wraith-Cosmos. The catastrophe was the brainchild of Ssarrottbalo, a demon of chaos, once of middling prestige. Through Ssarrottbalo’s intellect and engineered by the lawful evil demon Structratus and his two cohorts Aunggor and Sylenn, they, and rebel minions managed to escape the influence of The Abysmal Plane in an attempt to create their own private underworld. A world-shaking war ensued and many rebel minions perished. Ssarrottbalo himself was seriously wounded. Nevertheless, Deepwuld survived and the broken terrain drifted. Ssarrottbalo recovered and grew stronger. He summoned the portal from the Realm Worlds that blasphemously accepted souls of all moral alignment – disrupting both the balance of the Heavens and the Hells. Structratus steered Deepwuld into neutral harbors of the Wraith-Cosmos. For century’s, here Deepwuld anchored. Until, as an unforeseen claustrophobic reaction to his new home, Structratus forged a plan to gain exile by sabotaging the anchorage, feigning the struggle to regain control, and thus drifting Deepwuld towards the influences of the Heavens. Atlas, after a short battle, an elite contingency of archangels established a small paradise, a zone of control to embark the greater armies of Heaven onto Deepwuld. This is where the teller of the legend, Lord Kyriako, appears. Today, Deepwuld drifts aimlessly in the neutral planes of the Wraith-Cosmos. It is now a sort of Alcatraz where the few remaining rebel minions who did survived will serve out their destiny and eventual annihilation. Deepwuld is dissolving by order of the Heavens. It is evaporating all along its outer rim like dry ice steaming away to nothingness. By means that the game referee may decide, Deepwuld can still be access by mortals....


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 25, 2003)

*Custom Made Worlds (Images)*

Model of a four continent world coming along -- should be ready for photographing and coloring by next week and pics will be posted here


----------



## Azure Trance (Jan 25, 2003)

Wooooo-weeee. Damn, that's good looking. Have you tried selling your skills to any Campaign-worlds yet? It looks utterly fantastic.

And ... yeah ... I'm curious, just for the heck of it, how much would it cost for one of us regular gamers for a map like that?


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 25, 2003)

I have photoshop, and I have a question. What photoshop tools did you use to color your map? (Coloring is something I've always had sucked at, even on paper). Also, how did you draw the map before you photoshopped it? Did you use a lot of shading, or just plain contour, etc.? 

Also, how long did it take you to do that large picture on the top?

Those are great maps, man. Keep up the great work!


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 25, 2003)

*Custom Made Worlds (Images)*

Well if a published would offer me a deal then regular gamers could buy it -- i can't afford to print out single prints because "Deepwuld" for example is like 24' x 24' which would cost about 30 bucks or so just for the print -- then of couse I would want to tweak things -- for the second question I didn't draw this I build models of my 'maps' then emport them into photoshop where I do a lot of color burning.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 25, 2003)

color burn? ok, but I think I'll use terragen instead of modeling


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 27, 2003)

Wow!!!!!!!!! Those maps are fantastic! I don't suppose there's any chance you could post a step by step tutorial?


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 28, 2003)

*Made Worlds (Images)*

I may be publishing a step-by-step tutorial with Backara Games, maybe this Summer.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 28, 2003)

Cool, I'll definately keep an eye out for it


----------



## Azure Trance (Feb 4, 2003)

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *Cool, I'll definately keep an eye out for it  *




As will I. Keep us updated!


----------



## crabclaw (Feb 4, 2003)

Okay -- presently in a slump -- free work is burning me out


----------



## crabclaw (Feb 13, 2003)

Designing pdf. covers is a refreshing change of pace


----------



## Taloras (Feb 13, 2003)

Damn.  I only wish i was somewhere near that good.  Only map ive got of my world is on graph paper, a rough sketch.


----------



## Azure Trance (Feb 17, 2003)

crabclaw said:
			
		

> *Designing pdf. covers is a refreshing change of pace
> *




May I ask what the title and subject matter of that PDF is?


----------



## crabclaw (Feb 17, 2003)

It's not a pdf, it's just a generic design to look like a book cover, whichs seems to be popular theme with pdf. covers.


----------



## Azure Trance (Feb 26, 2003)

Dump.




I mean, Bump. Crabclaw is still alive!


----------



## crabclaw (Feb 26, 2003)

Yea I'm still kicking -- on the verge of disappearing into obsurity and forgetting about all this map-making junk -- on the verge I swear to the Gods

Pro Bono is supposed to be a pleasurable thing -- I thought


----------



## shivamuffin (Feb 26, 2003)

Very cool, but the file size must be HUGE!


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 26, 2003)

this is great stuff


----------



## crabclaw (Mar 3, 2003)

File sizes have been 280MB +

The process is nightmarish but I feel like Muhammad Ali duking it out with ever-crashing comp! Wooohooo


----------



## crabclaw (Jul 18, 2003)

As you can see at the top of this tread -- I've reactivated the Ravennia Map -- I should be getting hardware I nned to resume map making soon. (This fall)


----------



## crabclaw (Aug 5, 2003)

just hoisting back to the top of the list


----------



## Cecil (Aug 6, 2003)

Very nice map--orignally came out as a red "x" but posted nicely when I refreshed.

I am very impressed with the quality and style and am interested in the tutorial you mentioned earlier.  My style tends to be much more like an old mercurtor (sp?) work. 

In any case, my maps tend to be 25" by 25" plus the border--I've been able to print them out here in Germany for about $10 apiece.  But I understand that the size does not lend itself to mass-production.  Have you looked into this area at all?


----------



## crabclaw (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks -- I'm not gonna go commercial because I'm still a novice -- some of the terrian features are illogical and the source of light is coming from the bottom and going up which is a fundamental flaw -- so i'm going to pracetice some more .... in the meantime I have another to show here:


----------



## crabclaw (Aug 17, 2003)

Working with old photo-captured model pieces (Ravennia leftovers) I was playing around with some terrian in PhotoShop -- just goes to show the more detail you do in the modeling building stage the better the image.

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/cmccann01/test.jpg


----------



## crabclaw (Aug 17, 2003)

Crude experiments in marking borders


----------



## Azure Trance (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey, it looks like you did get your equipment problems fixed after all - glad to see you're back so I don't have to e-mail ya anymore 

I would just like to comment thogh that the two maps above me have very fractal-esque coasts (or perhaps just the lake). It looks odd that its so bumpy without any length of smooth coastlines.


----------



## crabclaw (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey I never got any e-mail from you  -- and yea these are just experiments I could add beaches and straight coast lines

And no I didn't get hardware issues resolved I'm using old photographed models and just re-hashing the images


----------



## Azure Trance (Aug 19, 2003)

Whoops. Should've read your posts more carefully ...  

I did e-mail you though, but twas under a different address than this (Hi, I'm Coda )

At the time I was concerned when you stopped posting and dug up several months of threads to find your profile


----------



## crabclaw (Aug 19, 2003)

oh yea I remember HEY! 

I have your email in folder that I will transfer to a friends mailing list when I get back to the drawing board


----------



## crabclaw (Aug 28, 2003)

experimenting with design for cards for a fantasy board wargame using my maps.


----------



## crabclaw (Oct 17, 2003)

The digital camera has been installed along with a G5 Mac -- I can photo 40-60" images up to 340 dpi -- so all i have to do now is find time to build the model...


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Oct 17, 2003)

I have a few maps (hand drawn) that i would like to have done up and am willing to pay for it. Your work is fantastic. Email me@ alienist6@yahoo.com and we can discuss it further.


----------



## crabclaw (Dec 3, 2003)

*Combat Dials*

Where can I get blank combat dials? I can make the inserts. I can make the miniatures. Please...

It would be what i'm looking for to get the Ravennia Wargame on track.


----------



## Lalato (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi crabclaw... I hope all is well...  

I'm not sure what you mean by combat dials...  Do you mean like HeroClix/MageKnight where the bases for the miniatures are dials?

Keep in mind you could do it the D&D minis way where each mini is accompanied by a card.

--sam


----------



## crabclaw (Dec 4, 2003)

Exactly like hero Clix or Mage Knights yes -- the great thing about 'combat dials' is it keep a record of the units stats for you -- no need for a card, pen/paper -- they are awesome --- AND I have a sculptor who has free time custom make my game pieces 


If i could get blank combat dials I would be in business

I wrote Wizkids and they said they can't sell any because of license agreements -- but I would be willing to make a license agreement too -- if I knew who to make it with.

Stategic scale warfare in a fantasy setting using combat dials would be a winning ticket. All I would have to do is design and print the maps and that I can do no problem. crap crap crap


----------



## Lalato (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks like you'll have to find out who is making the combat dials for Whiz Kids.  My guess is that they are manufactured in Asia.

If that's not possible, you can have something like that custom made, but that will probably cost you quite a bit.

Good Luck... sounds like an interesting idea.
--sam


----------



## Ferret (Dec 5, 2003)

Does anyone have/know where I can find a program that will let me draw a world map? Sorry if this is hi-jacking though.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 5, 2003)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Does anyone have/know where I can find a program that will let me draw a world map? Sorry if this is hi-jacking though.




I use CC2

www.profantasy.com


----------



## James Heard (Dec 6, 2003)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Does anyone have/know where I can find a program that will let me draw a world map? Sorry if this is hi-jacking though.




I use Photoshop for gross details and Illustrator for small ones (like cities, roads, and borders). Unfortunately I lost a whole heaping of premade symbols and actions I had made in my last HD crash, and I can't find the disk where I'm sure I had at least a few of them backed up.

I'm interesting in the process Crabclaw uses though, my maps are different but everyone always benefits in art from learning different methods. For instance, I'm currently not completely clear what cc means by modelling pieces? Are these rendered 3D models, photos of sculptural models or simply something else that my old brain isn't hopping up to recognize currently?


----------



## Ferret (Dec 6, 2003)

I think CC said that he drew them, by hand.

I can't get my CC2 to accept my serial code/number thingy.


----------



## crabclaw (Dec 7, 2003)

Hey lalato -- thanks

I'm taking a sculpting class using centrfuge casting and will make my own combat dials


----------



## Greg K (Dec 7, 2003)

Very beautiful work.  I agree with the person who said this is better than a lot of the professional stuff we see.


----------



## crabclaw (Dec 7, 2003)

I take photos of sculptural models -- made from oil base clay shaped into mountains and valleys

I need a 200,000 dollars to do the work I know I can do! Hardware and software.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 10, 2003)

crabclaw said:
			
		

> I take photos of sculptural models -- made from oil base clay shaped into mountains and valleys
> 
> I need a 200,000 dollars to do the work I know I can do! Hardware and software.



If I had 200 grand I'm not sure I would work much.


----------



## crabclaw (Dec 12, 2003)

If I had the funds I would be a busy person making RPG material, customized games, maps, and miniatures -- into a fine art. I would be happy.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Dec 13, 2003)

Absolutely amazing!  I have been a PS user for years and have never had the time to do such a good job on a map.  Huzzah!


----------



## crabclaw (Dec 19, 2003)

Thank you  -- I hope I get the time again to do more -- one day :/


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 13, 2004)

showing off latest map which is nearly comepleted:







11 x 17 at 300 dpi CYMK print ready


----------



## Khaalis (Jan 13, 2004)

Absolutely amazing work. Congrats!
I wish you luck finding some decent paying work using your talents.


----------



## alaric187 (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow.  Those are awesome, crabclaw.  I use Fractal Mapper to do my maps.  Of course, I don't have the talent to get anywhere close to that level.  If you put out a book/pdf with helpful tips and the like, you can count on my purchase as well.

Alaric


----------



## Ferret (Jan 13, 2004)

Amazing, one comment though, the mountains look detached from the rest of the landscape, I don't know if this is because I don't see many mountains, or they're too crinkly. The ones on the top left look fine.


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks -- the map isn't finished yet -- on the right side i need to still burn the rivers into the mountains and do some blending -- but the map is about 85% finished.

I think the patron also wants highways and cities represented so that may be coming soon too.


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 14, 2004)

Okay I narrowed the rivers and on the right side i nest rivers to look more in part with mountains.


----------



## Conaill (Jan 16, 2004)

Nice graphics work, crabclaw. Unfortunately, on the geography side, you seem to have some topology problems...

First off, keep in mind that rivers always flow downhill. That means, the further you are from the delta, the higher you'll be. For example, the river running N-to-S on the East (left) side of your map: the highest point along the course of that river would be at it's source... which is awfully close to the ocean just north of it! That could only happen if there is a very sharp cliff between the source of the river (highest altitude) and the ocean (sea level). There's another N-to-S river a little further East that has the same problem.

Second, river systems typically do not branch into two, and lakes do not typically have two outlets. Water takes the shortest/steepest route downhill, and there's not typicall two exactly equally short/steep routes for it to take. There's a bunch of examples of this in your map, making it look rather unrealistic. There's a series of lakes running the length of your continent which have a number of outlets to the ocean. Makes it look as if your continent is falling apart into a series of barely separated islands (with the inner lakes at sealevel), but then the "rivers" in betwen the islands would look very different.

I would suggest you try to come up with an altitude map of your continent, and adjust the geography or the rivers accordingly.


----------



## Destan (Jan 16, 2004)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Nice graphics work, crabclaw. Unfortunately, on the geography side, you seem to have some topology problems...




Naw, _I'm_ the one with the problems.  Crabclaw made the map to order, based on a sketch I had given him.  The land that's depicted in actually the dead body of a fallen god (don't ask), so natural laws - as we know them - don't really hold.  Unfortunately, that type of info isn't with the pic, it's only in the supplement, and the supplement ain't yet published.

In short - I'm to blame for the apparent inconsistencies.

D


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 16, 2004)

hawk-eye and thoughtful criticism is appreciated -- added city names and did general tweaking to mountains and nesting rivers in deep canyons.


----------



## Conaill (Jan 16, 2004)

Destan said:
			
		

> Naw, _I'm_ the one with the problems.  Crabclaw made the map to order, based on a sketch I had given him.  The land that's depicted in actually the dead body of a fallen god (don't ask), so natural laws - as we know them - don't really hold.  Unfortunately, that type of info isn't with the pic, it's only in the supplement, and the supplement ain't yet published.



Funny. When I pointed out similar issues with Nightfall's maps, he came up with "actually, the god of rivers and water died in the last great cataclysm". 

Now really, it isn't _that_ hard to make sure your rivers run downhill that you have to revert to some magical explanation, is it? ... Is it?


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 16, 2004)

Okay roads and trails are next -- 95% complete.


----------



## mroberon1972 (Jan 16, 2004)

What's the scale?  Needs to be on there too, I think...


----------



## Destan (Jan 16, 2004)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Now really, it isn't _that_ hard to make sure your rivers run downhill that you have to revert to some magical explanation, is it? ... Is it?




Easy for you to say.  I turned on my shower this morning and the water fell _upward._  You don't want to know what happened when I took a leak.



> What's the scale? Needs to be on there too, I think...




It will be.  Remember - this is an unfinished product.  Still ironing out some terrain details, and then can add the other stuff. 

D


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Jan 16, 2004)

Sweet work Crabby! 

How about leaving the city names off so I can steal this for my own?   

I'll be checking in on your progress...


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 16, 2004)

This jpeg file is nothing compared to the 11 x 17, 300 dpi Photoshop file


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 16, 2004)

Experimenting with ways to identify regional/national borders -- these 'regions' could also be 'screened' with a transparent tint of the color of the border -- which would be great for a board game. Speaking of which I am trying to gain access to a foundary to cast custom-made game pieces. Here is an example of the border (without screen):






Oh and thanks BigFreakinGoblinoid


----------



## Trainz (Jan 16, 2004)

That works great for borders, without damaging the features on the map. Well thought.

Do you plan to do roads ?


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 16, 2004)

Yea roads and trails and villages are yet to come -- and maybe even some doodads like a cool looking compass or sea serpent -- I'll have to discuss that with the one who placed the order -- though the "map" section to Florida State Libraries is 40 feet from me I think I'll have a browse through that collection now and see if anything strikes me.


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 16, 2004)

Here is a look at an idea for representing roads -- other colors could be used. Here's sample:


----------



## Ferret (Jan 16, 2004)

The red suits the map


----------



## James Heard (Jan 16, 2004)

I think the red and gold city icon is a bit iffy looking. Maybe you could black stroke each circle before putting them together? Also, the leftward icons look a bit off center compared to the rightward ones. Is that a jpeg distortion or did you use different icons for each? It looks nicer if all the icons are absolutely consistent.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 17, 2004)

The roads look nifty. Well done.

Man, when you're finished, I need that map for my homebrew. Awesome.


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 17, 2004)

i think u are correct trainz the red works although i have been getting e-mailed suggestion that the road shold be more earthy in color -- but considering that the map is going to be published at 11 x 17 i think red will stand out better -- i will to prints to see color matches and decide along with patron


----------



## Trainz (Jan 17, 2004)

Do you mind sending me a jpg version when it's complete ? My email is in my profile.

I will definitely make a homebrew based on that map.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jan 17, 2004)

The work, like most of your stuff, is stunning.

I think it is geographically flawed as mentioned. It might be worth it to rework some of those rivers into something that could occur naturally/within the bounds of physics.

If the topography was fixed it would be as good as the top grade professional  maps and better than many of them.


[EDIT: Just looked at Destin's reply. If it is what you want....coolio....It just strikes one as being somehow wrong when you look at it and it does not fit with topograpical reality. I am a suspension of disbelief kinda guy....the less extranious stuff required by the world and the GM, the more likely the players will buy in.]


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 17, 2004)

i think u are correct trainz the red works although i have been getting e-mailed suggestion that the road shold be more earthy in color -- but considering that the map is going to be published at 11 x 17 i think red will stand out better -- i will to prints to see color matches and decide along with patron


----------



## Conaill (Jan 17, 2004)

Yeah, what Eosin said! 

Since we're doing roads now, a quick note on road topology... A Y-shaped road network like you just drew would be unlikely to happen in real life unless there was something special (like a city) in the center of the Y. Especially if one arm of the Y is so short. Just think... someone wants to travle from Reynholt to Lor... why wouldn't he stop by Haran, since it's only a minor detour? Unless there's only one pass leading into Haran, it's more likely you'll see a road from Reynholt to Haran, and one from Haran to Lor.

In general, don't try to minimize the *total* distance of roads (which will give you what's called "minimum spanning trees", i.e. lots of Y-shaped structures), but minimize the *pairwise* distance between cities that have travel between them (typically resulting in triangles etc.)

In places where you *do* have some good reason for roads and/or other routes of travel (don't forget rivers!) to meet in the middle of nowhere (due to geographical obstacles, etc)... that's probably a good place for a city to arise anyway!


----------



## Destan (Jan 18, 2004)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Just think... someone wants to travle from Reynholt to Lor... why wouldn't he stop by Haran, since it's only a minor detour?




Conaill - That road was just an example of the style - it's not an actual road (we haven't gotten to that point in the process, yet).  That being said, when/if we do throw up a map with the roads on it, I'd appreciate any feedback you may have.  Tried to email you, but no email addy here on EN World, so hopefully you get this.  Thanks!

D


----------



## Conaill (Jan 18, 2004)

Destan said:
			
		

> That road was just an example of the style - it's not an actual road (we haven't gotten to that point in the process, yet).  That being said, when/if we do throw up a map with the roads on it, I'd appreciate any feedback you may have.



Sure. How flexible are you in terms of going back and rearranging some of the cities? I find you often get ideas about where settlements _should_ be located once you start thinking about roads and trade routes...


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 18, 2004)

About the rivers and the direction of flowing water -- I don't see how this map could show the water flowing up hill. I mean whose to say the river parts around mountains are not in deep canyons -- with the dimensions of the map at 11 x 17 I don't see how one could say the river parts are not in deep canyons. Q: How could the direction of the flow of water be illustrated at this birds-eye view? Topographical lines are not in the order so can anyone show me a picture "example" of this supposed error? One possibility strikes me as I write -- what about "narrowing" the originating streams as tightly as I can -- however that might make them virtually invisible at the printed size -- which brings me to the point that this is not a topographical map per say once again -- I dunno -- we can bounce ideas around -- I want criticism but “suggestions” would also be helpful if any one has the time -- thank you all! 

crabclaw, who has had 4 hours of sleep since Friday, takes his leave till Monday.


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 18, 2004)

I think I just got it – shading.

Shading “the streams that form the rivers” in a darker blue then going light blue towards the river mouths. Yes. Now, I can sleep. Work, later.


----------



## Trainz (Jan 18, 2004)

Just one word of advice:

I have done a sh$t-load of maps in my 20 years gaming. Although what the others have said makes absolute sense, here's my take on it:

Don't think about it too much.

Whatever works, works. It's a fantasy setting, not a satellite picture of Nevada.

When I do maps, I do think about terrain features such as rivers and mountains, and city placement, but more in a "let's put this there" way. When you look at the finished thing, if it looks good, then you're set (don't forget to work with layers, so that you can easilly change something down the road).


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jan 18, 2004)

Crabclaw I sent a fairly detailed list of the more glaring geography errors. You are correct that you could say that a river ran through a deep ravine, it works once maybe twice but there are a few spots and some of them are likely to be very, very long. Longer than anything on earth. It should be easy to fix up with the list that Destin has.

Again, the map is beautiful. I am not knocking that but some of us map heads just love to look and oogle at maps all day long. We look for detail and geography....It is like the people who look at fine art and can pick out a dali from a van gogh. I can't, but I can tell you who drew a map in any given RPG supplement at a glace from 20 feet away   

The map is good but it can be professional with a little tweaking.


Speaking of some critisism...I was wondering if Conail would look at my map and see if he can find any errors. I looked at some of the stuff you were doing in the Mor's End thread and holy cow do you have a good eye and way too much topographical knowledge 


Here is the map on my forums in a 200 res so it is pretty slow loader. I would really appreciate your tough eye, I have seen the little details you catch and want that kind of scrutiny for my map. Thanks.

Sorry for the thread Hijack.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jan 18, 2004)

Here are what my notes said...in graphic form.

Remove rivers in the Red Areas.
Extend or Widen the yellow rivers.
I made a note about the size of the swamp in yellow.
That Northern coast is a desert?


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 18, 2004)

Very very good Eosin and thanks for taking the time, gah! Luckily I do have everything for this map on layers in Photoshop so editting is no problem at all. A note on my idea for shading the river water to signify flow direction, I should shade the stream(s) a light blue then go darker as I approach the river mouth(s)  -- and blend into a dark ocean.

Any erasing and additions to the map will have to be approved by Destan. I think this map is like 1500 miles across btw.


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 18, 2004)

There are are ice capped mountains in the north -- so I think probably a tundra/river valley


----------



## Conaill (Jan 18, 2004)

I agree with all the changes Eosin suggested. Still leaves a few problem spots (rivers that hug the coast, or radically reverse direction), but nothing that can't be explained by some radical creation processes...

Eosin your own map looks pretty good. Lake Greyfall looks like it would outflow along the stream that comes in from the west. With that many streams feeding into it, it should be growing or evaporating rapidly (think Salt Lake City). The latter seems unlikely considering how many forest are nearby. Lots of rivers in the SW corner of the map. Indicates lots of rainfall... add some forests and swamps? Or just make the rivers more in line with the rest of the map.

Have to catch a plane in a few hours, but I'll try to post more comments later this week.

PS: I'm just an amateur geographer myself, so feel free to take any suggestions with a grain of salt. Besides, it's not as if mother nature hasn't come up with some truly weird stuff herself...

Edit: coloring suggestion for Eosin's map... use white for snowcaps. I'd suggest green -> brown -> grey -> white (as opposed to green -> white -> brown now).


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 19, 2004)

I did a little, not much, work on the rivers. This rendition of the map has a more homogenous color tone.


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 23, 2004)

Working on some styling ideas:


----------



## James Heard (Jan 23, 2004)

I like the general feel of the map, but I have a few points beyond what I think have been talked about so far.

I think it would be nice if the the elevations had a bit more weight to them somehow, perhaps by affecting a shadow cast along a line so that the heights were more clear. Currently the height illustration is adequate, but tends to get lost in the "greening" occassionally and doesn'tseem to leap out as much as it would seem possible.

I'd drop the white outline for the land masses in favor of another color now that I'd decided to go with a similar color for the lakes and rivers. That's a personal thing perhaps, but I think that a darker color would still provide contrast without washing things out. Of course, since you've indicated that this is for print the actual whiteness will probably be much more subdued so it becomes a print issue as well.

I think the greening effect looks awful, especially as the map moves away from the left. The more dramatic the green, the less appropriate it looks and the more it looks like nuclear moss. If the effect is supposed to show forests, meadows, and not moss I think a more subdued green would be nicer. Perhaps a collection of greens, browns and yellows. If the map isn't supposed to show a completely bald rock of a continent I think I'd add in some greens throughout the entire map (properly translucent, because your initial continent work is quite nice), and maybe scrub the forests and such on with a texturing effect of some sort perhaps.

BTW, is that your own border creation? It's quite nice. Keep up the good work!


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 23, 2004)

Yea if I was working for a publisher with an art team we could work these color discrepancies out on the fly -- but as it is I'm batting e-mail back and forth with Destan. 

In the end, I'm going to send Destan the Photoshop file with all the layers (and there are many) and will give them permission to have their graphic artist make any additions or change that they feel is best for their over all product.

I might work on toning down the green – as far as grasslands go – I have had no word on that part.

Destan if you see this post we will pick up working on this map after the writing project is complete as we discussed.


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is a sample of the quality I am pushing towards with my own cartographic process. I think this, as a design, would be the ultimate. Furthermore I know I have the skill to produce this quality of work at high resolution and large format outputs and even better as I decorate my maps with fantasy ornamentations. The thing is the modeling part would become more tedious than ever! Therefore time consuming. A fair commission would be the motivational spark I would need. Question for publishers investing in such a commission would be: will the market of role-playing and fantasy fans buy products with such maps?   By the end of this Summer I will be posting sample to prove my words.

***See Sample Here***


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks James Heard,

Your word motivated me to go back and give the map more lively colors.

And did a bit to burn the rivers into the soil a little more.

See Picture Above^^^


----------



## James Heard (Jan 24, 2004)

Hmm, I don't see it?


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 24, 2004)

Scroll up -- I just replaced the old picture with the new one


----------



## James Heard (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh, I thought there was supposed to be an image attached to the post  

My bad.


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 24, 2004)

The border was scanned from an existing map -- if the publishers want to they can get their graphic artist to reproduce it in illustrator and photoshop. That would take me half a day to reproduce that myself, though I would make it look better -- I can't do everything by my self unless I was getting paid to do so -- don't get me wrong I am very happy and proud to be given the chance to what I can for this project

Destan if you read this, what is the name and description of the overall project anyway?


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 27, 2004)

Question: Refering to the map at the top of this post -- which is the latest rendition -- I am not satisfied with the dot-icons for the cities -- but considering the output scale (11 x 17) a dot is pretty much all one will discern -- anyone have any suggestions or am I right for just to using dots?


----------



## Fargoth (Jan 27, 2004)

Go with the dots Crabclaw. At the scale you're working with a city, village or other settlement symbol just wouldn't look right. The dots are fine and can mean myriad things depending on the colors and such used. 

I recently gave up trying to create nice settlement images for my maps as well and went with the good ol' dots!

They look fine.

Regards,
Paul


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 27, 2004)

Thank you Paul -- I'm leaning to that conclusion too. But If I decide to print at 22 x 36 I might put in little city icons.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 27, 2004)

crabclaw said:
			
		

> Thank you Paul -- I'm leaning to that conclusion too. But If I decide to print at 22 x 36 I might put in little city icons.




You might consider altering the color scheme of the city dot icons a bit to something that won't ever get lost on the map, or using two contrasting colors to bust the dot icons loose. Are you using Illustrator for the dots and road work? That's usually my preference. 

Something different you might want to consider for an awesome look for this map might be scanning in push-pins and placing them to mark the cities. That might look really fantastic.

Love the ocean transparency!


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 27, 2004)

Or small iron nails hammered through retangles of wood with the city name painted on -- brilliantly worthy of a try!

Thanks James.

I'm doing the dots/roads strictly in PhotoShop -- This file is already 450+ mb so I don't want to be jumping around between two applications -- besides unfortunately I don't have Illustrator.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 28, 2004)

I hear you. The image would probably reduce in size for Illustrator since you'd might as well flatten it (Illlustrator 9, at least, isn't very lovable with figuring out PS layers no matter how much it tries to) and hope you hadn't missed anything, but I feel your pain. There's nothing quite like going to burn a project onto a cd so that you won't be risking something on a hard disk and then realizing that the project is too big for the media.


----------



## crabclaw (Jan 28, 2004)

Well the "iron nail" idea didn't turn out good at all -- on the other nore, I have DVD burner thank God.


----------



## crabclaw (Feb 1, 2004)

I added forest textures to wooded areas and desaturated away some of the ‘radioactive glow’ from various parts of landmasses. I’m still waiting to redo the city dots, add some, and add roads. On a separate copy of this map I am making provincial borders so I can use the map as an alternative RISK! map. See picture at top of this thread.


----------



## crabclaw (Feb 2, 2004)

22 x 34" prints are looking sweet.


----------



## crabclaw (Feb 9, 2004)

Did badly needed color brightening. This map is essentially finished. All I need is for Destan to proof the text where it appears then I will mail him a poster print and a CD-ROM with file. Thanks everyone for the input -- your comments and suggestions helped greatly!

Look for the map to possibly appear in "Sins of the Fathers" -- whatever it is I'm still not sure :\


----------



## Lalato (Feb 14, 2004)

That map just keeps getting better and better...  

--sam


----------



## Aristotle (Feb 14, 2004)

You know... the more I look at your work the more I want to try something like this instead of Fractal Terrains/CC2. Heh... I better make a decision and start saving cash for the software either way.


----------



## crabclaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Starting new map! Deepwuld is an inverted cone shaped demi-plane that was once a region of the Abyss.

The white glow around the edges is “The Barrier” -- a wall erected by a council of Greater Gods called "The Holy Pantheon of Rogue Demi-Planes" This barrier keeps evil within from converging with the worlds without.

The “Green Space” is a Paradise sowed by an army of mortals "The Dawning Speares", lead by a intermediate God, in their march to cleanse the evil lands so this paradise was divinely sown, yet their cause halted prematurely by the same Council of Gods. “The Upland”, as it’s called, is where player characters disembark. I have a bout 30 pages or so on this adventure setting. I can’t wait to see a group of player test it out


----------



## micr0c0sm (Mar 28, 2004)

These maps are _definately_ professional grade.  Do not be so humble and get your work out there!  Push your art and beleive me the publishers would love to see this quality (and refreshing originality).


----------



## crabclaw (Mar 30, 2004)

Thank you micr0c0sm!

Deepwuld is an Adverture setting I'm working on (thanks Nick Herold for fleshing out Monstaer Templates!) As you can see I have opted to begin using thumbnails in the above post -- gotta run!


----------



## crabclaw (Apr 8, 2004)

Just finished fairly major changes to the map -- who knew the Astral Plane was a silvery sea?


----------



## crabclaw (Apr 8, 2004)

Planar Relationship Map


----------



## Cergorach (Apr 9, 2004)

So, what would cost a map (as a commision) such as the one on the first page? As a matter of fact, is that map on the first page sold to a publisher? If not would you sell it?


----------



## crabclaw (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Cergorach,

The "Ravennia" map -- yea that was a prototype and yes I would sell it. As far as new maps go I'm still finishing up the "Valus" map -- then it is complete I will be ready to move on to a new project. E-mail me -  but I am getting ready for a 4 week trip to the Slovak Republic so I will be out of sorts a bit for collaborating online till June.

BTW: The "Ravennia" map is on a cpu with no writeable media hardware so that part will be a challenge so give me a serious offer and I'll get on it.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 9, 2004)

crabclaw said:
			
		

> BTW: The "Ravennia" map is on a cpu with no writeable media hardware so that part will be a challenge so give me a serious offer and I'll get on it.



That's why portable mp3 devices are an artist's friend Crabclaw


----------



## crabclaw (Apr 9, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> That's why portable mp3 devices are an artist's friend Crabclaw



 I know -- but money doesn't grow on shrubs -- updating electronic hardware is expensive and frankly not a high priority -- visiting family in central europe is.


----------



## crabclaw (Apr 9, 2004)

Ha!!!!!!!!!

 Cergorach, I'm going to be at the airport in Amsterdam for 5 hours on May 9 -- I could just hand it to you in person on a CD!

 No kidding!


----------



## Cergorach (Apr 9, 2004)

crabclaw said:
			
		

> Ha!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cergorach, I'm going to be at the airport in Amsterdam for 5 hours on May 9 -- I could just hand it to you in person on a CD!
> 
> No kidding!



*grins*
That would be Schiphol airport ;-)

How late?


----------



## crabclaw (Apr 10, 2004)

how late -- or what time? i'm not sure yet -- i'll keep up posted in e-mail


----------



## crabclaw (Apr 25, 2004)

Par request -- I'm reposting this link again to show latest rendering of the map -- image in the link is 1500 x ? as to show detail. Actually PSD is bigger and shows even more detail.


----------



## Cergorach (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## crabclaw (May 1, 2004)

Hey everybody, I just wanted to humbly invite you all to visit a thread where I have begun to post written material on Deepwuld.

Deepwuld is an adventure setting that I am asking volunteers from across the role-playing community to help develop.

So, at your leisure if you feel so inclined please drop by and have a look, and maybe post a note or two in the way of a suggestion, or comment, etc...

Anyway here is the link: http://mortality.net/board/read.php?TID=9090

Or, go to mortality.net (the sister site to EnWorld) and look in the "Campaign Setting" board

Kindest Regards to All!
crabclaw


----------



## dphayte (May 6, 2004)

Have you thought of getting a government small buisiness loan to start your own wonderful shop? I would love to be able to buy one of your maps for my new campaign.
    Sincerly, D.

P.S. EM me at sn_dphayte@yahoo.com


----------



## crabclaw (May 6, 2004)

dphayte said:
			
		

> Have you thought of getting a government small buisiness loan to start your own wonderful shop? I would love to be able to buy one of your maps for my new campaign.
> Sincerly, D.
> 
> P.S. EM me at sn_dphayte@yahoo.com



 [font=&quot]Ahhh, I wish.  I have a wife and child and it would be irresponsible of me, I think, to follow such a pipe dream. However, I wish it were all I had to do all day – fantasy map making -- when I first started making them I found it immensely fun in the rare periods I had to do them -- which seem to be during the slow Christmas season and sometimes during the heat of summer. Thank you dphayte.[/font]


----------



## dphayte (May 17, 2004)

crabclaw said:
			
		

> [font=&quot]Ahhh, I wish.  I have a wife and child and it would be irresponsible of me, I think, to follow such a pipe dream. However, I wish it were all I had to do all day – fantasy map making -- when I first started making them I found it immensely fun in the rare periods I had to do them -- which seem to be during the slow Christmas season and sometimes during the heat of summer. Thank you dphayte.[/font]



I wish you the best of luck, I really enjoy your worlds. If you have any that you are willing to sell contact me at sn_dphayte@yahoo.com And the truth never needs to be thanked.
                              D.


----------



## crabclaw (Jun 4, 2004)

dphayte said:
			
		

> I wish you the best of luck, I really enjoy your worlds. If you have any that you are willing to sell contact me at sn_dphayte@yahoo.com And the truth never needs to be thanked.
> D.



 Thank you dphayte -- if I create some new ones I'll let you know. I'm busy working on the writing end of an adventure setting presently.


----------



## crabclaw (Jun 22, 2004)

Experimenting with a radical new and faster way to produce the style of map I have been doing:

Overland Thumbnail





"faster way to reproduce these maps" is something you can not see, but I wanted to post the sample anyway. This was done start (open photoshop) to finish (ftp) in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## crabclaw (Jun 24, 2004)

On the above thumbnail -- I know I know to much "burn" but I'm working on it -- hope to post some better looking cartography soon. 

I would not use the above method for a commissioned project -- for those I will continue to use the long method of building models, scanning, then coloring. :\


----------



## James Heard (Jun 25, 2004)

Feh, you can always remove the trace of a burn by adjusting the levels anyways. Good job, quicker is better whenever you can get away with it anyways.


----------



## GralTok (Jun 26, 2004)

Hey, great work all the way man! Wow teh only thing I can say. I lurked looking at your work for a long while, ok here why I,m out of teh shadow:

Think you will ever do a small tutorial on some of your techniques?

I'm currently working on a post nuclear map of europe and would gladly use some of your techniques.

The current map


----------



## crabclaw (Jun 27, 2004)

GralTok said:
			
		

> Hey, great work all the way man! Wow teh only thing I can say. I lurked looking at your work for a long while, ok here why I,m out of teh shadow:
> 
> Think you will ever do a small tutorial on some of your techniques?
> 
> ...



 Hey GralTok I'm happy you like them! 

 Okay, first of all, do you have a copy of PhotoShop 5 or higher? If so, do you know how to use it? This would be fundamental. Then, can you sculpt from hard oil base clay formations that look like terrain as seen from a birds-eye view? This terrain is then captured digitally. Then it’s colored in PhotoShop.

_How_ PhotoShop is used exactly in order to get semi-realistic features is a hit and miss proposition, so to say. You would almost have to duplicate all of the hardware and equipment I have on hand, plus, be a fair user of PhotoShop as I think I am.

      In regards to coloring, here are some important techniques to remember:



Image      layers; blending modes and opacity (for antique coloring)
Brushes:      blending modes and opacity (for earthy-looking coloring)
The      Liquid Tool: for wiggling coast lines and rivers
Pixelization:      on separate layers creates a forest effect which is then colored in hue      and saturation.
I’ll tell you what – if you can send me a draft drawing of the Post Nuke World that you want – I will create a jpeg that I can mail to you for FREE.

 If you send me 25 dollars, I’ll FTP to you or mail you on a CD the 11 x 17 high resolution (300dpi) full color version of the same map.

      Or you can just do it your self of course.

      [font=&quot]CC[/font]


----------



## James Heard (Jun 27, 2004)

You use the Liquid tool on your maps? Weird, I never detected that. I try to stay away from the Liquid tool unless I'm make fliers for drug users who seem to like stuff like that  To each his own I suppose, I'm more of a control freak than to use I suppose, MUST...USE...WACOM....

*snort*


----------



## crabclaw (Jun 27, 2004)

LOL , I have a WACOM but I don't use it -- holding a pencil-like device is just ...awkward!

 The wiggle tool or liquid tool gives me a wiggly effect -- it's fast and cheap, fast, cheap, fast, cheap.

 I miss Ernest


----------



## GralTok (Jun 27, 2004)

You can go see in my thread that I posted in the first post or go here for a map in full size (still in bad quality because of size limit 200k).

Full Size Map 

My problem so far is how to do the mountain. (black mass of land was just so I can look at things easily)


----------



## crabclaw (Jun 27, 2004)

EDIT<o =""></o>


As far as mountains go -- do you want me to use 'creative license' and just render them where I think they should in the sense of where one would find mountains in Europe today?<o =""></o>

Or, wait before starting for you to make some indication of where mountains should be?


----------



## crabclaw (Jun 28, 2004)

Post-Apocalypse Map Sample





Gamma World was one of my first RPG favorites.

Of course the map of this source, with it's scale, will not come close to show this sort of detail.


----------



## GralTok (Jun 28, 2004)

Hum how do you wish to proceede? Should I send you the photoshop file? or will you entirely recreate it?

For the mountain I presume that where they are now with a few modification to show a nuclear war and around 800years of change after that, few peoples in the world know it but thet are now at around 2845 after god.

Well you are free to shape teh mountain as you wish.

I'm totally confident in your skills to create a wonderful map!


----------



## crabclaw (Jun 28, 2004)

Ya -- send me the PSD

 ###Sorry. The email function has been disabled by the administrator.###

 I don't know why admin dos this -- but here is my e-mail: 

cmccann01@comcast.cnet


----------



## GralTok (Jun 28, 2004)

Hum... I can't send e-mail to you... my server rejected your e-mail...

Will try to find somewhere I could upload it.


----------



## crabclaw (Jun 28, 2004)

error on my part

cmccann01@comcast.net   not .cnet


----------



## GralTok (Jun 28, 2004)

Hum I can't send it still ... file too big do you have winrar? I'll seperate teh file in two just put in same directory and use the .rar file


----------



## GralTok (Jun 28, 2004)

Both file should eb on their way. let me know when you get them


----------



## crabclaw (Jun 28, 2004)

Post-Apocalypse Europe





I'm just going to do a low-res web version of this map -- because doing it the high-res way, I forgot, takes weeks. So, here is what I did in a couple of minutes. I will repost it again in it completed state on Sunday. Fun project -- thanks


----------



## GralTok (Jun 28, 2004)

Wow! THANKS! One thig I should say now I presuem post apocalyptic would be a lot of desert. but it's looks great and after 800 year new muted vegetation oculd have sprung in anyway...


----------



## GralTok (Jul 13, 2004)

Bumping and still waiting for it.. anyway I am in no hurry.

Thanks


----------



## crabclaw (Jul 15, 2004)

My computer is getting a new mother board amoung other things -- so I will be "a couple of weeks - several weeks" behind on all projects.


----------



## GralTok (Jul 15, 2004)

No problem. I'll be waiting in line


----------



## crabclaw (Dec 16, 2004)

[font=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Well, it’s that special time of the year again when I have some time to make a contribution to the RPG community – anyone have an original sketch of a world map in 'saved for web' format? If so post 'em. Hopefully, I’ll see one that I can render for you. Make it crab-snappy because I'm ready to go.

  Graltok, sorry the Euro-Map didn't work out :\
[/font]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.geocities.com/dragonfire0129/images/dendain-rev.jpg
Analogs to maybe help mapping... Katayinga is like Africa, Morderijistan is like India, the Empty Heart is a large desert, and the line with dashes stretching on the Empty Heart's border is a series of cliffs.  The region of al-Yasbatal is a forest mainly.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Dec 16, 2004)

Happy hunting!


----------



## Eosin the Red (Dec 16, 2004)

Whoops, HH part 2


----------



## crabclaw (Dec 16, 2004)

Prefect Blueprint  And I like the shape too!


----------



## crabclaw (Mar 2, 2005)

Eosin -- man I am a slow-going #%! ...I know I know 

I'm discovering that there is no quick way to create detail -- as I've tried to do in experiments past. Here are two hand sculpted mountians -- using oil base clay. The models were scanned face down in plastic dishes and then colored in photoshop. I swear I have no eye for color but I am appreciating the detail of these new terrian features. But at least I'm getting back to my roots.



​


----------



## Eosin the Red (Mar 4, 2005)

I really like the look of these....The color works well also.


----------



## crabclaw (Mar 4, 2005)

Using the Eosin map as a model to get ideas from:

Here is a screen shot of the developing continent. It is a 28 x 40 inch document at 200 dpi and is currently 26.6 MB


----------



## crabclaw (Mar 22, 2005)

a look at how the board game map is progressing -- I want to glue this to a four-folding oval sheet of wood hinged via a glue fabric on the back so the whole thing folds up nicely -- also working on a territories, cards, and game pieces.


----------



## 0-hr (Mar 24, 2005)

Reading back through this thread, I would love to see what some of those broken links back there used to lead too. Do you have any of those old ravennia images still online? (or are they all hidden pending a commercial release or some such?)

example old (dead)  link:
http://mywebpages.comcast.net/cmccann01/ravennia_main.jpg

I do some digital maps myself and am curious about the clay-first approach. I'm also interested to see your photoshopped in forests (something I'm still working on).


----------



## crabclaw (Mar 25, 2005)

I cleaned out my ftp some weeks ago and unfornuately junked all the old stuff -- one of my fawls is I'm not a collector -- I tend to throw things away and then wonder where they are later :/


----------



## Cergorach (Mar 26, 2005)

Ki Ryn said:
			
		

> Reading back through this thread, I would love to see what some of those broken links back there used to lead too. Do you have any of those old ravennia images still online? (or are they all hidden pending a commercial release or some such?)



I can post the ones without the Ravennia names, i still have one with the names, but i can't post it without permission from crabclaw.


----------



## Cergorach (Mar 26, 2005)

Here ya go, it's blank.

www.thehelix.nl/RavenniaBlank72dpiMed.jpg


----------



## crabclaw (Mar 28, 2005)

That’s fine Cergorach, good to see Ravennia again J
http://home.comcast.net/~cmccann01/nyomythya_map2.jpg


----------



## crabclaw (Mar 31, 2005)

Here is a peek at a print-size portion of the map. I've been working on territorial separtions and labeling. Let me know what you all think!


----------



## 0-hr (Mar 31, 2005)

Truely beautiful work. I can't imagine starting with actual clay - I've tried it and there's just no way I could get something presentable at the end of the day. 

Thanks for posting the pictures!

Ryan Wolfe
http://home.insightbb.com/~ryan.wolfe/


----------



## crabclaw (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks Ryan that means a lot coming from you. The diversity and quality of your artwork is awesome. Everyone should check out your link in the post above.


----------



## crabclaw (Apr 3, 2005)

Here is a very low res print size screen shot of the map as it's developing.

Showing are hexagon shipping movement treatments. I am weeks away from printing it out and play testing it -- lostening to players to begin seeing what can be done with CARDS, SEQUIENCE OF PLAY, and WHAT TERRITORIES CAN SUPPORT IN REGARDS TO NUMBERS OF ARMIES ON THOSE LANDS AND DURRATION AND EFFECTS -- agian this is going to be a RISK!, Civilizations, and MAGIC THE GATHERING hybrid in the form of a board game. To start off with I will probably use RISK! pieces as my game parts -- but later on i will want to acquire or make my own custon pieces -- it has been an exciting project thus far nevertheless! I'm pretty critical of my work -- I think it's coming along pretty good. 

The image below is approxomately 1/6th of the whole map.


----------



## Lalato (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey... weren't you supposed to move to Tampa so I could bug you more often?    

--sam


----------



## crabclaw (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Latlato good to hear from you! To Tampa area is the plan -- first I have a mission to complete in Tallahassee -- at least -- 2 -- more -- years -- ahhhh


----------



## crabclaw (Apr 6, 2005)

Here are several print-size views of the board game map in its current form. The Photoshop doc. is about 300 Mb at 150 dpi -- 150 dpi is still pretty good for print quality. This as a game is such a hybrid; combination RISK!, Civilization, Magic The Gathering and other hodge-podge ideas. The territories will support only so many troops in them / turn. Hexagons on the water are for shipping routes. The locations with the little stars are Mystical Places where "cards" come into play. RISK! pieces for now will represent armies. Before I present it to a group for a test play I want to have it mounted on illstration board or thin hardwood. Been fun designing so far. Please feel free to give constructive criticisms and suggestions and comments!

Images in links are low resolution:

http://home.comcast.net/~cmccann01/001.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~cmccann01/002.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~cmccann01/003.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~cmccann01/004.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~cmccann01/005.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~cmccann01/006.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~cmccann01/007.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~cmccann01/008.jpg

Thanks,
CC


----------



## JVisgaitis (Apr 6, 2005)

No fun, all the images are broken... :\ I've been toying with cartography lately. I'd show you some results, but I don't think the boys from Bastion would approve.


----------



## crabclaw (Apr 7, 2005)

> No fun, all the images are broken...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm not seeing that they are broken -- I click a link and am able to go right to the page , hmmmm --  moderator, help?

Ah Bastion Press won't mind if you slip me a url to a web shot -- cmccann01@comcast.net


----------



## crabclaw (Apr 11, 2005)

I spent a little time this weekend changing 3 things; the font styles, adding “mystical places”, and adding subtle image of castles in territory to denote seat of the Crown for each country. I think it’s been a major improvement.

Here is a low resolution image of a portion of the board:


----------



## dungeon blaster (Apr 11, 2005)

I like.  How much do you charge for maps?


----------



## crabclaw (Apr 11, 2005)

Mid-hundreds. Or less if for a published work project.


----------



## Ishmayl (Apr 19, 2005)

Those are great... do you have any pointers/tips/tutorials on how to proceed doing a map like that?  I've never been able to get anything near so beautiful. (I use PSP 8.0 btw).
Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## crabclaw (Apr 19, 2005)

Basically you need to think in terms of "multimedia". Take what can best be done through non-digital media and combine that with what can be done with digital media. To often people try to do everything on the computer. Or they do it all by hand and thus there is the "Ye Olde Map Look" which can be awesome but might also be very time consuming -- not to suggest that by using multimedia you will be saving time. If you want a texture of wood in a digital format then photograph wood. If you want texture of terrain in a digital format, well what I do at least is I sculpt miniature terrain then photograph and import the image into a digital format. I can then add color to textures using overlay blending modes, readjust terrain features, add text -- point is the hard part of achieving semi-realistic terrain is done. The fun part are the months I spend tweaking the colors, enjoying the design process, and sharing the experiment of it all with people online and getting good ideas from people that I act upon to make the final product that much richer.


----------



## crabclaw (Aug 21, 2005)

and ... well money to actually "print" such large format things keeps too :\


----------



## crabclaw (Oct 14, 2005)

Are these images broken? If so -- why do I see them and other people can't?

http://home.comcast.net/~cmccann01/001.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~cmccann01/002.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~cmccann01/003.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~cmccann01/004.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~cmccann01/005.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~cmccann01/006.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~cmccann01/007.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~cmccann01/008.jpg

Thanks guys,
cc


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 16, 2005)

They seem fine to me.

joe b.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 16, 2005)

JVisgaitis said:
			
		

> No fun, all the images are broken... :\ I've been toying with cartography lately. I'd show you some results, but I don't think the boys from Bastion would approve.



JVisgaitis didn't say that the links are broken. I think what he means is that he doesn't like that the images are broken into pieces.


----------



## crabclaw (Oct 26, 2005)

> JVisgaitis didn't say that the links are broken. I think what he means is that he doesn't like that the images are broken into pieces.




Ohhhh ... yea hate too had too ... the entire map is like 3 x 4 feet and I wanted to show some of the close up details.


----------



## crabclaw (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm working on some new ideas for maps -- nothing show right now but things are getting cranked up again.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 4, 2007)

Cool!  

--sam


----------



## crabclaw (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Lalato!

I'm going to do a very nice step-by-step tutorial and I proceed -- I've got a hunk of clay and just getting started


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Mar 10, 2007)

Out of everyone yours are the only maps I have seen that I love.

I am looking for someone to collaborate with me, and produce a map as good of quality as your board game map appears to be. I have old black and white maps, and those maps that I have done by hand in MS Paint, and Paint Shop Pro 9 but nothing I do is as profesional as I would like it to be. 

The only trouble is the world that started out as a One continent landscape is now becomeing a multicontinent landscape. The truth of it is I would very much like to have a world atlas, globe, and a wall size map done in your style all of which I would be willing to pay for seperately of course, but it is a major pain of a project which grows larger every time I get into the writing process of it.


----------



## crabclaw (Mar 16, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> JVisgaitis didn't say that the links are broken. I think what he means is that he doesn't like that the images are broken into pieces.




Ya -- and to my anguish the entire Photoshop file, in my long absence and lack of attendance to it, is lost .... no trace of it what so ever on my computer, but or which is why I'm creating a new one modeled from the existing .jpgs of Nyomythia, which I think had many nice elements to it. I've order CS2 and I like what I've seen of enhance flexibilities particularly in regards to brushes. I dunno -- it's a lot of labor and it's all so bloody fruitless.


----------



## plannar00collapse (Apr 3, 2007)

hey guys. im not sure exactly what all this is. i was looking for topographic maps to get ideas for my own, and i saw the one done up above. anybody want to elaborate on what this webiste is for? from what i can see its for d&d and other games. that map looks really nice. what program did you use for it? if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## crabclaw (Apr 7, 2007)

I used Photoshop. The only thing extraordinary about the process is instead of painting the topographical illusions in the terrain, I instead sculpted the the lands in oil base clay on a large sheet of plywood, then scanned it, THEN painted it using "overlay" features in Photoshop. It saves a lot of time, but nevertheless it is very very time consuming and tedious.


----------



## Lalato (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah, but it results in AWESOME!  

--sam


----------

